# surf fishing north wind



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was wanting to go this morning but not knowing anything about surf fishing was not sure of north wind.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

North wind is my favorite. Clear water and you can sling lead


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

TheLooney1 said:


> North wind is my favorite. Clear water and you can sling lead


 
Thanks for reply. I know the tide should be coming in so still may give it a try.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont like getting sand blasted and this strong north wind will do that to you unless you are sitting in front of some one blocking the wind.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I was at Opal Beach yesterday (strong N or NW wind), and conditions were excellent. BUT the grass was AWFUL....huge wads on every hook, every cast. Not a bite. I walked a fair bit sight fishing several guts, with crystal clear water....nada. Hope you have better luck! Don't leave your sandwhich and drink out in the blowing sand... unless you like a little "crunch". LOL


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was on the island yesterday looking at the water but saw no grass and water looked good. Sight fishing is what I want to do. Who knows I might get lucky and catch something.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

One other thing what do you do with fish if no beach cart or ice chest is carried? In sight fishing I was just going to use a bucket to carry my gear in. I guess I could a stringer for fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Tackle Box*

I 'run and gun' for Pompano or whatever and travel light: a white bucket, tackle bag and a rod and reel.

I throw the fish into the bucket. If I have a 'used' lure that I don't want to put into my tackle bag, I hang it on the side of the bucket.

When I get home, everything, including the fish in the bucket, gets washed in fresh water. JMHO C2


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*North Wind ??????????*

Not even a cat catfish at Johnson's Beach


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught a spanish mack on a piece of frozen shrimp, on sunday. my only fish over the weekend, in fact the only bite I had.


----------



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

It was a slow day today, and the sandblast was horrible but still managed to pull a nice pomp on Johnson's Beach.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing*



jcallaham said:


> caught a spanish mack on a piece of frozen shrimp, on sunday. my only fish over the weekend, in fact the only bite I had.


Be patient, Jim. I know that you've heard that already.

Give me a call when you're ready and we'll go catch some fish. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure this wouldn't hold true in every situation, but I've not had much success fishing immediately after a cold front. A couple of days later, when the wind comes back out of the south, now that's another kettle of fish!

Hey Jim and Charlie...Fished one of the local piers over the weekend. Hit a slow day: 7 Spanish and 1 Pompano. Lost a ton of Pompano jigs to Spanish and had some light tackle fun with the Lady Fish when they came by. Let me know if you guys ever want to come this way and give it a shot.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*North Wind*

Never had a luck fishing a north wind!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cold Fronts*



Pompano Joe said:


> I'm sure this wouldn't hold true in every situation, but I've not had much success fishing immediately after a cold front. A couple of days later, when the wind comes back out of the south, now that's another kettle of fish!
> 
> Hey Jim and Charlie...Fished one of the local piers over the weekend. Hit a slow day: 7 Spanish and 1 Pompano. Lost a ton of Pompano jigs to Spanish and had some light tackle fun with the Lady Fish when they came by. Let me know if you guys ever want to come this way and give it a shot.


Just before a front, even fishing in the rain, can be very productive. The fish seem to be 'stocking up' for lack of a better term. The old Fishheads say that it involves pressure on their swim bladder? I really don't know why; it just happens.

I agree that fishing after the front comes through, fishing is nada. After a couple of days, things start getting back to normal. It may be cold(er) to you for a few days, but the water temperature remains pretty constant and you'll start to catch fish again. Hear that Jim???; catch fish.:thumbsup:

Pompano Joe: When the Spanish show up, it's time to put a little piece of black wire just before the jig. Helps equanimity big time. Time; really, to get out the 'Gotchas'.

If Jim wants to, we may make an excursion over to your stomping grounds to meet up and fish with you. Maybe learn how to fish. C2


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I like mild north winds. I don't have to yack out big baits, a 2L bottle carries out my baits  works like a charm.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Kachok said:


> I like mild north winds. I don't have to yack out big baits, a 2L bottle carries out my baits  works like a charm.


Hi kachok, If you dont mind can you get us a few pics or video on how you rig and use the 2l bottle method?

By the way I like fishing a north wind also it lays the gulf down most of the time. Ive had good luck and bad in both ruff or perfect conditions.


----------

